

Amazon reacts to Nook price drop, Kindle now $189 - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/news/amazon-reacts-to-nook-price-drop-kindle-now-189-20100621/

======
sdz
The prices of these ebook readers are finally dropping to match their value
proposition. $200+ is way too much for a battery, a 3G radio, and an e-ink
screen, especially considering that ebooks do not sell at any significant
discount to their paper versions.

~~~
makmanalp
It's subsidizing the losses amazon is sustaining by selling e-books for cheap
while keeping publishers happy.

~~~
runevault
Except Amazon is being forced to stop doing that by at least some publishers
now, hence the "price chosen by the publisher" blurb on the kindle book pages
now.

